# pre-paint help needed



## Beep (Mar 19, 2009)

hi guys,
my paint guy just called and told me to get my girl all ready for paint this weekend (thanks for the notice buddy!!)

My bike has a big rust spot on teh tank...see?










what would be the easiest, best way to get this smooth in prep for primer and paint?


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 19, 2009)

elbo grease and 80grit paper to start.  then a rust inhibitor.  or if you have a sand blaster then that and rust inhibitor.


----------



## JLarkin (Mar 20, 2009)

You'll need to take it apart first.  That could take an hour.


----------



## Beep (Mar 20, 2009)

LOL, I know that. It's all apart except for the tank, which will be done tonight.





I'm gonna try the sanding and see how that goes, a neighbor has a blaster that I can use if the sanding and elbow grease doesn't work


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 20, 2009)

i guess my spelling would help...


----------

